# كل اللهجات: الهيل



## akhooha

السلام عليكم
ماذا تسمي الهيل في لهجتك؟
وشكرًا

​


----------



## Xence

.في بعض مناطق الجزائر يطلق عليه *قاع القلّة*


.​


----------



## cherine

في مصر، اسمه حَبَّهَان


----------



## Bakr

Xence said:


> .في بعض مناطق الجزائر يطلق عليه *قاع القلّة*
> 
> 
> .​



في المغرب كذلك :ـ
قاع قلة أو قعقلة


----------



## akhooha

أشكركم على مساهماتكم ... بالمناسبة زميلة من تونس قالت لي إن التوانسة يستخدمون عبارة "حب زنجبيل" لكلمة "هيل" ـــ هل هذا صحيح؟ أظن أن "حب زنجبيل" نبات أخرى خالص٠٠٠​


----------



## momai

في سوريا 
اسمه ايضا هيل


----------



## Schem

نسميه في أرجاء السعودية باسمه هيل.


----------



## akhooha

شكرا لكم على كل الجوبات .  نظرًا إلى أنهم يستخدمون "قاع القلّة" في الجزائر و"قاع قلة" أو "قعقلة" في المغرب فهل يستخدمون كلمات قريبة في تونس؟​


----------



## elroy

في فلسطين نقول "هيل" أيضًا.


----------

